# Baby Cockatiels (lots of pics!) new pic 1-4



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Our cockatiels laid a clutch of eggs over the summer that they rejected so the chicks died despite my attempts to handfeed. They laid another cluctch and this time, they have been raising the parents. The chicks are pretty ugly but they look much better as they get older and get feathers

Mom, Equinox, doing her "I will kill you if you come any closer" impression. You can see the first chick under her wing next to the side of the box.









Chick #1, hatched 12/3









Chick #2, hatched 12/6








Chick #3, hatched 12/6









Entire clutch on 12/6...Equinox later rejected the remaining eggs so they were pulled. 









Mist (dad) and Equinox have taken very good care of the babies

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Chick #1, Day 13 









Chick #2, Day 10









Chick #3, Day 10









The entire clutch 12/15









Right now, size is how I can tell them apart until they get more feathers. I have a brooder set up and will start to hand feed them this weekend to acclimate them to people and make them super friendly.

Thanks for looking and indulging me


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

How lucky you are, I love baby birds!  What an experience to have, but lots of work also.  Be sure to post lots of pictures while they're growing up, I can't wait to see!


----------



## JessyV (Nov 19, 2009)

How cute! I hand raised a couple of love birds once. Lots of work


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you for the pictures. Glad things are going so much better this time. What are your plans for ghe chicks? Are you going to keep them?


----------



## Shamar (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow...I LOVE birds. Cockatiels were the best birds I've ever had.

I had one cockatiel when i was a kid (among others I've had growing up) that was a really good bird. We used to leave its cage open 24/7, and it 's wings were always clipped. And the damn bird would climb out of its cage every morning, walk across the house into the bedroom, climb up the bed with its beak and claws, and nibble on my ear till I woke up.

One Saturday when we were gone all morning and we had accidentally left the back door cracked open, the bird got out. When we got home, I'll be damned if that damn bird wasn't out there with the chickens and came hopping over towards the car when we got home !!!!!

Needless to say, I loved that bird. Sucks that it drowned in a darn bucket of water.

If I ever have a bird again it'll be a cockatiel.
Good damn birds


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

All our birds (2 budgies, 2 'tiels w/3 babies, 1 quaker and 1 macaw) have their door open most of the time. Zazu, the quaker, likes to attack feet so we have to watch for him on the floor. The budgies and 'tiels tend to stay on their cages. Savannah, the macaw, she has stands in various spots and will just fly off and follow whoever she is interested in. Everyone is clipped and only goes out in a cage (little birds) or on a harness (bigger birds)

I plan to keep them, my husband plans for me to find them new homes 

Here is a picture of the chicks taken this morning, tomorrow evening is probably when I am going to pull them for handfeeding. They will get a good feeding from mom and dad and then spend the night in the brooder, ready for feeding in the morning. I tested the brooder today and it held the temp perfectly. They are also maintaining a very nice weight and feathering out nicely.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I've never had pet birds (if you don't count the one I unsuccessfully tried to raise after it fell out of its nest when I was ten), so I know absolutely nothing about cockatiels, but these pictures are wonderful!  So glad you shared the pictures; it's not often one gets to see brand-new baby birds.  Please keep posting as they grow!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

tell us how the feeding goes  thank you for sharing


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the pics, what fun!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

They're getting cute! Please keep posting pictures!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Here are pictures of the babies taken today!

These are our chicks at almost 3 weeks old. I know all three are pied, I am thinking they are also pearl and the first one may be cinnamon.

Chick #2 is my vocal, push everyone else out of the way chick. He/She is convinced that starvation is a real possibility


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Now they're beginning to look like birds.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

It's amazing how much they change in just a few days.  I don't know how you tell them apart.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I can tell them apart by size, color and crest.  Chick #2 and #3, I have to look closely at.  If I don't see them together, I have a harder time telling them apart.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

OMG! How precious! They are simply adorable!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Our chicks are still doing very well. They have moved out of the brooder and are in a cage. I have food and water in with them but they are not yet playing with it...in the next few days they should start. They are starting to perch on our fingers and in the cage.

Here are some pictures of the babies taken yesterday

Chick #1 - I am leaning towards thinking this may be a girl but I am not sure. Not as bossy as #2 or as laid back as #3 This is a cinnamon pearl (light) pied









Chick #2 is our bossy britches. I am thinking female because she is just so bossy and pushy. This is the darkest chick, pearl (light) pied 









Chick #3 is pretty laid back, willing to let #2 be the boss so I am thinking boy. Lighter in color than chick #2, pearl (light) pied 









This is all 3 together, they want to move towards me so it is hard to get them all looking good.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

They are darling! Are you planning to keep all of them?


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

*I* am planning to keep them, husband is planning for me to find them new homes


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm betting on you winning


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

They grow so fast! Love the pictures.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

cute


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

wish I could be an Aunty and come see. thank you for sharing I know it takes time
sylvia


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

We have a flier! Chick #1 took off this morning and has been flying off the stand every chance he/she can. Here is a group shot of the entire family.










Equinox looks so thrilled to be there...not! To me, she has the "alright already, take the picture" look on her face. Mist is a ham and smiles for the camera. The babies are not sure what to make of it when the flash pops up..that is why they have alert crests. Mist and Equinox have relaxed crests.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow they are developing nicely.
And you already have one flying - is this early for a chick?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Beautiful family. Thanks for keeping us posted on their progress.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

This is about the time they would fly.  I expect the others to start any day.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

This brings back alot of memories. I used to breed cockatiels also. We have just 1 now. A female cinnamon pearl named Dooney ( love D&B handbags lol) But your pics are great and they r beautiful birds. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't even like birds and this is fun and fascinating to watch.  They are beautiful too.  Who knew?
Paula ny


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

BTW Equinox is Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> BTW Equinox is Gorgeous!!!


Agreed! Please keep posting.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm so glad I found this thread!  Amazing!  Beautiful babies!
I'm also pulling for you to get to keep the babies!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Very ugly little things when hatched, just like human babies


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

What great pics. Thanks for posting them.    I'd love to have birds.... so would my cats.  

Have you named the babies yet?


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

They are all so gorgeous!  I have a cockatiel named Cassie Bird....Unfortunately she has a calcium tumor on her wing, and since she is 15 I don't want to have the wing removed.  But she is doing great.  The babies are gorgeous!  Makes me want another one......They are amazing.


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

aww how cute reminds me of when I raised four of them, I fed them around the clock in the first few weeks. And then when they were ready to be sold (which was really hard to do to let them go) they would follow me every where around the house marching in a line. Or they would all fly and land on my head or shoulders. They are the best pets, unfortunately i had to give them up because I ended up seriously allergic to them. I loved raising them and yes even when they were a few days old I could tell them apart too. Thanks for sharing. My male cockatiel would greet me with my name when ever I came home; and he learned simple songs to whistle and sing too like Marry had a little lamb. He would sing and whistle it all day it was a hoot. And he knew Little star too.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

All the babies are named and still here LOL  Was there any doubt that they were leaving?  Not on my end.

Fatty, the first chick, was renamed Pepper.  I think Pepper is a girl but don't know for sure.  Dimitri, the second chick, I think is a boy.  Dimitri has become the special buddy to my 7 year old daughter.  She cuddles him and plays with him and he seems to really like her.  Pepper and Dimitri are caged together.  Reject, the third and smallest chick, has been renamed Midnight and belongs to my 14 year old son.  I am pretty sure Midnight is a girl.  Midnight adores my son and doesn't like to have much to do with Pepper or Dimitri (Midnight is caged in my son's room)

I will have to get some newer pictures of them.  They look like adult birds but everyone in the house still refers to them as the babies.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Can't wait to see new pics!   Glad those babies have a great home, too!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh, yes, please we want pictures!  I was thinking of them the other day and couldn't remember where the thread was.
Duh.  On photo gallery.
Paula ny


----------

